# Buy factory parts for Taurus Pistols..?



## Vote Red (Feb 6, 2020)

I cant for the life of me get through to Taurus customer service. Alwaya on hold. nobody ever answers. Tried emailing.. Nothing.. Alls i want to do is order a part for my G2s from the schematic. Does anybody know how to order parts? i didnt see anything on their website as to how to order parts.? I'm at my wits end here. ZERO customer service...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

They apparently do not sell parts at Taurus directly to people. I have seen dozens of posts on all the gun forums over the years about this issue. That is one of the supposed complaints about Taurus.

People say that Taurus requires ya to send the gun back in instead...


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

From personal experience, they won’t even sell parts to established gunsmiths. You have to send the gun back for a “free” repair, even though if you have to ship it, UPS or FEDEX charges $80 for overnight, which is the only way they ship. Last time I checked a couple years back, this was the only way to do it unless you can find an FFL who will ship out. Most of them don’t want to bother. Maybe something has changed but, with my personal experience with Taurus, I wouldn’t hold your breath betting on it. No CS is why I’d never buy another regardless of how others feel.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

From the Taurus manual: "PARTS Firearms require periodic maintenance, inspection, adjustment and repair. If your pistol has a malfunction, be safe. Stop firing, "clear" and unload the pistol and take it to a qualified gunsmith. Before shooting it again, contact our Customer Care department if you have any questions.

If water, sand, or other foreign matter gets in your pistol, field strip it (see pages 30-31) and thoroughly clean it. Failure to keep your firearm clean and in proper working order can be dangerous. Our Customer Care department maintains a full stock of replacement parts for current Taurus firearms. Even though most gunsmiths have the knowledge, training and ability to make the necessary repairs to your firearm, the skill and workmanship of any particular gunsmith is totally beyond our control.

Should your firearm require service, return it to our Customer Care department. Remember, unauthorized adjustments or parts replacement can void your warranty.* If you choose to have someone else do the required work, the purchaser and/or installer of parts must accept full responsibility for the correct adjustment and function of the firearm. "*

I don't understand this policy at all? What other firearm manufacturer has a lock up on parts? I myself like to have extra extractors, springs, etc... for my purchased firearms. If I screw something up I'll take responsibility, but give me access to parts. I don't know about anyone else, but if a part fails, I want the firearm up as soon as possible. Maybe a lawyer thing?


----------



## Sabreeena (Oct 26, 2019)

denner12 said:


> From the Taurus manual: "PARTS Firearms require periodic maintenance, inspection, adjustment and repair. If your pistol has a malfunction, be safe. Stop firing, "clear" and unload the pistol and take it to a qualified gunsmith. Before shooting it again, contact our Customer Care department if you have any questions.
> 
> If water, sand, or other foreign matter gets in your pistol, field strip it (see pages 30-31) and thoroughly clean it. Failure to keep your firearm clean and in proper working order can be dangerous. Our Customer Care department maintains a full stock of replacement parts for current Taurus firearms. Even though most gunsmiths have the knowledge, training and ability to make the necessary repairs to your firearm, the skill and workmanship of any particular gunsmith is totally beyond our control.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

All I can say is that you get what you pay for. Let the buyer beware.


----------



## Vote Red (Feb 6, 2020)

denner12 said:


> From the Taurus manual: "PARTS Firearms require periodic maintenance, inspection, adjustment and repair. If your pistol has a malfunction, be safe. Stop firing, "clear" and unload the pistol and take it to a qualified gunsmith. Before shooting it again, contact our Customer Care department if you have any questions.
> 
> If water, sand, or other foreign matter gets in your pistol, field strip it (see pages 30-31) and thoroughly clean it. Failure to keep your firearm clean and in proper working order can be dangerous. Our Customer Care department maintains a full stock of replacement parts for current Taurus firearms. Even though most gunsmiths have the knowledge, training and ability to make the necessary repairs to your firearm, the skill and workmanship of any particular gunsmith is totally beyond our control.
> 
> ...


Exactly.. I was cleaning my pistol, and lost a pin. Thats it. So now i have to send in the whole gun???? wth..!


----------



## Vote Red (Feb 6, 2020)

RK3369 said:


> From personal experience, they won't even sell parts to established gunsmiths. You have to send the gun back for a "free" repair, even though if you have to ship it, UPS or FEDEX charges $80 for overnight, which is the only way they ship. Last time I checked a couple years back, this was the only way to do it unless you can find an FFL who will ship out. Most of them don't want to bother. Maybe something has changed but, with my personal experience with Taurus, I wouldn't hold your breath betting on it. No CS is why I'd never buy another regardless of how others feel.


Wow.. great.. So let me ask you this,,, I was relacing the trigger with an aftermarket trigger. Which is now installed. But i needa latch spring pin that i lost during dissasembly. Are they going to look at my gun and refuse to work on it now because its been modified..? Jeez.. what a bunch of B.S.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

desertman said:


> All I can say is that you get what you pay for. Let the buyer beware.


Yes. When some of us give advice to look elsewhere when it comes to Taurus, we get skewered by the Taurus fanatics. But this is another reason why (not to buy one)...


----------



## Vote Red (Feb 6, 2020)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes. When some of us give advice to look elsewhere when it comes to Taurus, we get skewered by the Taurus fanatics. But this is another reason why (not to buy one)...


I own several different makes of guns. Taurus is definetly the "least expensive" by far. I will say that it has been very reliable though. It's a G2s .40 cal. I put 750 rounds through it so far and havent had even one failure to feed or eject even using crap ammo. The stock trigger stinks. After i put in this new trigger its like a new gun. I bought it for a "truck-gun" to keep on a magnet under my dash. So didnt want to have a "gem" hanging out daily in those conditions. yes its cheap. But i think a viable option for people on a tight budjet. This parts debacle though is total B.S. And i still havent heard back from their "customer-support" which is a total JOKE. Based on THAT , I wont ever buy one again. Just my opinion.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes. When some of us give advice to look elsewhere when it comes to Taurus, we get skewered by the Taurus fanatics. But this is another reason why (not to buy one)...


I hear ya.

People shouldn't take it personally. They should understand that forums such as this one provide information for those looking to buy any particular handgun. I'm sure that they'd want to be informed of the good, the bad and the ugly. I know that I would, it's not like buying a hammer or pair of pliers. You're buying a product that your life may depend on someday.

Myself I've never been interested in owning any of Taurus products based on their poor reputation. Maybe the've got their shit together and improved their products? This latest post regarding their customer service, lack of available parts and having to send it back to the factory if anything breaks leaves much to be desired. So it appears that nothing has changed over at Taurus.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Vote Red said:


> I own several different makes of guns. Taurus is definetly the "least expensive" by far. I will say that it has been very reliable though. It's a G2s .40 cal. I put 750 rounds through it so far and havent had even one failure to feed or eject even using crap ammo. The stock trigger stinks. After i put in this new trigger its like a new gun. I bought it for a "truck-gun" to keep on a magnet under my dash. So didnt want to have a "gem" hanging out daily in those conditions. yes its cheap. But i think a viable option for people on a tight budjet. This parts debacle though is total B.S. And i still havent heard back from their "customer-support" which is a total JOKE. Based on THAT , I wont ever buy one again. Just my opinion.


I understand where you're coming from. There are plenty of others that buy them for those very same reasons. If there weren't Taurus would have been outta' business a long time ago.

Of the people that I personally know that have bought them are those that have no real interest in guns. They just want something for personal protection and do not want to spend one dime more than what they have to. To them it's like having a fire extinguisher in their kitchen. They'll just throw it in a drawer and hope that they'll never have to use it. If these people are not willing to spend the money for a decent gun then more than likely they won't do any amount of practice with it as ammo costs money too.

Which is a fools errand as it takes a considerable amount of practice in order to become proficient with a handgun. That being the case it makes no sense to buy a cheap handgun and then put at least a thousand or so dollars worth of ammo through it in order to become familiar, and proficient with the weapon. It's almost like going out and buying the cheapest used car you can find and throw the most expensive set of tires on it.

Obviously for those that are already proficient with a handgun then my last two paragraphs don't apply. If they have their reasons for buying them that's their business and money not mine. My comments are not meant for them. They're more for people looking to buy their first gun.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Vote Red said:


> Wow.. great.. So let me ask you this,,, I was relacing the trigger with an aftermarket trigger. Which is now installed. But i needa latch spring pin that i lost during dissasembly. Are they going to look at my gun and refuse to work on it now because its been modified..? Jeez.. what a bunch of B.S.


Most likely scenario is that they will replace everything with stock parts and may or may not return your aftermarket items. This is the result of lawsuits and legal liability because they have to be able to prove the weapon was equipped as designed and tested when it left their hands. If you do something to it afterwards, it's not their fault. At least that will be their defense for a lawsuit.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Vote Red said:


> Exactly.. I was cleaning my pistol, and lost a pin. Thats it. So now i have to send in the whole gun???? wth..!


Yep, I'm with you there, a simple pin?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Even though Taurus is on an "upswing" with the G2, G3, and TX22, their CS still sucks the big one. I have a Taurus revolver left, and will just keep it for a "house" back up gun. Because of the fact that they STILL can't get their act together with goofy policies and customer service, even I have moved on.

Now, when I start hearing, on a regular basis, that they have turned things around with customer service, then I will start adding them to my collection again. If a gun breaks, they all can, then you should not have to be ran through the ringer, just to get a simple part or two.

Let us know how you come out of all this OP.


----------

